# Cavapoo or Toy cockapoo -help!!



## yorkshireflower (Sep 24, 2014)

Originally I wanted a cavapoo (purely on size) but I was/am worried about the health issues of the cavalier. Ive just spoken to a breeder of cockapoos & cavapoos and was told that I shouldnt be looking for a cockapoo x toypoodle as there are health issues with the knee sockets but explained my concerns with the cavapoo...I was told that as long as the poodle stud is DNA clear etc these issues are bred out? - this seems to contradict what Im reading? What should I be making sure of if I was looking for a cavapoo? and should I be worried about a cockapoo x toy poodle?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel your pain - the more you read, the more you worry.
For me I went with my cavapoodliepoo (F1b) because I knew and loved a pup from an earlier litter and also knew of a couple of others who were active on the agility circuit locally. The breeder was a lovely lady in her 70s and properly dog crazy  She only had one bitch that she bred from and Kiki's litter was her third and final litter. Love was lavished on the pups. I met the vet who could not speak highly enough of the woman or Kiki's mum.
Dot came from a larger breeder, but I had recommendations and 'knew' dogs on here that I loved, from the same breeder.
I don't think that there is any breed of dog that does not have at least some potential health problems. Breeders who love their breed and their dogs should do all that they can do to ensure that dogs they are breeding from are healthy and have had relevant health testing.
If you don't feel happy with the breeder, walk away. Sadly for any breeder their aim is to sell their puppies.
Word of caution re size - no guarantees what size they will end up. Kiki is a mini poodle cross with a cavapoo and is 9.2kg. Dot is a toy poodle cross english show cocker and is 8.6kg...
Dot is the top dog in the picture.


----------



## yorkshireflower (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks - Well after talking it over with my OH he said the same - there are no guarantees and they all have their issues - we went to see a cavapoo today and picking him up in 2 weeks - checked all the pedigree health and DNA certs of the parents and now I can just enjoy the little fella  now Im unsure about what crate size to get - I dont think I was this worried when I had my children


----------

